# lesco ice melt



## DRP Mowing (Sep 17, 2004)

has anyone used Lesco ice melt and if so how is it. My dealer called me today and told me about a special they are running. I can get A bag for around $7.30. the more you buy the less it is.


----------



## 2wheelrider (Jul 15, 2004)

What kind of ice melt is it? Rock Salt? Calcium? Magnesium?


----------



## DRP Mowing (Sep 17, 2004)

calcium cloride. sorry. Thats the name brand he gave me. I looked it up on there site.


----------



## XPECTATIONS (Oct 15, 2003)

*Lesco*

It is a good product, Ok coverage, at an all right price! They have lesco #1 and #2 each have there own blend! We only use them in a pinch! They always have product in stock(price)!!!


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

I would double check on the quality of that product. Also I think it must be a blend for that item. They are predicting a sever shortage this year of calcium chloride.I usually sell about 22-30 trailers a season. I can not even buy it that cheap direct from dow..Just some thoughts.


----------

